# Hawk moth of some sort !



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Found this little guy/lady in the garden today.. guessing it is a hawk moth of some description, any ideas on exact ID would be cool! : victory:


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

is it an angle shades hawk moth?

used to rescue caterpillars from my nan and let the moths go when they came out lol


----------



## Avyron (Jun 29, 2010)

Angle Shades Phlogophora meticulosa - UKMoths

looks like my guess was good :lol2:


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

Avyron said:


> is it an angle shades hawk moth?
> 
> used to rescue caterpillars from my nan and let the moths go when they came out lol


:lol2: that's well sweet aha



Avyron said:


> Angle Shades Phlogophora meticulosa - UKMoths
> 
> looks like my guess was good :lol2:


:no1: : victory: Thank you


----------

